# Hosting VRAA Proxy race



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

I will be hosting the 3rd round of the VRAA proxy race at my track Tortilla Flat I am inviting any body who would like to stop by and check out the race sunday at noon central time. Come check out the track it is a 83' wooden track with lots of elevation would like to find some people interested in racing together at least once a month. I live in Rolling Prairie IN 25 MIN WEST OF SOUTHBEND in. If intersted give me a call at 219-778-2212 ask for Tim


----------



## tortilla flat (Jan 25, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool track. I like the narrowing of the groove at some of the turns. really nice landscaping too.


----------

